# Anyone over 40 here?



## kallista (Aug 13, 2008)

Are there any older people here?


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 14, 2008)

There are a few of us here  Me being one of them.  I'm 44

Danny


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 14, 2008)

I will be 50 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Aug 14, 2008)

I will be 42 soon!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't know if I'm the old lady of the group or not. This past July 7th I turned 70 years young! Whenever I look in the mirror (not something I care to do too often) I wonder, "Who is that old person staring back at me?"

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm 55 next month. Funny the women here seem to have no trouble telling their ages. Come on all you over 40 fess up.


----------



## Jas2Cats (Aug 14, 2008)

I hit 43 about 1 1/2 weeks ago. (or if you belive the casino I went to this weekend, I'm over 50 They put me in their over 50 Club LOL)


----------



## tortoise lover (Aug 14, 2008)

I was 49 a couple of weeks ago


----------



## katesgoey (Aug 14, 2008)

I am in the 50's club.


----------



## katesgoey (Aug 14, 2008)

emysemys said:


> I don't know if I'm the old lady of the group or not. This past July 7th I turned 70 years young! Whenever I look in the mirror (not something I care to do too often) I wonder, "Who is that old person staring back at me?"
> 
> Yvonne



Well then..... HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday, Dear Yvonne....Haaaaappppyyyyy Birthdaaaay to you!!  From all your lucky torts and lucky tort friends.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes, to all you who have just turned within the past few weeks HAPPY BIRTHDAY ! ! !


----------



## Laura (Aug 14, 2008)

46.................... I think................


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 14, 2008)

I was beginning to wonder if there was anyone here over 16..






.. they speak and type a different language!

Will be 63.. a week before CHRISTmas.

Sometimes I feel like this..






.. and sometimes I feel like this..






See what you have to look forward to.. all you "younger ones"!!!

NERD


----------



## chelonologist (Aug 14, 2008)

I hit the Big 4-0 a couple of months ago <sigh>


----------



## Chucky (Aug 14, 2008)

The Double Nickel here. Put a mustache on that pic Nerd and it does look like you


----------



## KQ6AR (Aug 14, 2008)

48,
last I checked

Dan


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Aug 14, 2008)

I was wondering why my 18-25 year old thread has been long gone..... = (


----------



## terryo (Aug 14, 2008)

I think I am in the last box...you know ..pick a box...25 - 35...etc. I am a young 64. My kids think I'm crazy....but my grandkids think I'm cool. lol


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 14, 2008)

Going to hit half a century in a few weeks!


----------



## Shelly (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll be 49 in a couple weeks. I enjoyed my 40's more than any other decade. My kids are still here at home and my wife is more beautiful than ever!


----------



## terryo (Aug 15, 2008)

Awwwwww....that is so sweet.


----------



## kallista (Aug 15, 2008)

I am 47.. and i wondered too if they were all younger here cause of the spelling and wording.. lol
it was like another lang to me lol
But trying to learn the new way of talking tho lol

Ok cool so there are baby boomer's here who remember beads, peace and bell bottoms, and of course white lip stick, now i am happy and feel at home..


----------



## terryo (Aug 16, 2008)

kallista said:


> I am 47.. and i wondered too if they were all younger here cause of the spelling and wording.. lol
> it was like another lang to me lol
> But trying to learn the new way of talking tho lol
> 
> Ok cool so there are baby boomer's here who remember beads, peace and bell bottoms, and of course white lip stick, now i am happy and feel at home..



I am laughing at your post .....I still have my studded dungaree jacket..although I can only get one arm into it. I must be the only original "hippie" on this forum now.


----------



## katesgoey (Aug 16, 2008)

kallista said:


> I am 47.. and i wondered too if they were all younger here cause of the spelling and wording.. lol
> it was like another lang to me lol
> But trying to learn the new way of talking tho lol
> 
> Ok cool so there are baby boomer's here who remember beads, peace and bell bottoms, and of course white lip stick, now i am happy and feel at home..



Here's to Flower Power...Peace, Love and The Age of Aquarius


----------



## kallista (Aug 16, 2008)

katesgoey said:


> kallista said:
> 
> 
> > I am 47.. and i wondered too if they were all younger here cause of the spelling and wording.. lol
> ...



HAHAHAHHA
i remember when i came here from Scotland. We went down to the lake front in milw wisconsin. and they were having a sit in, and all the long hair and beads and the tyed dyed shirts, and people saying far out and stuff. Then the patty wagons came and started taking everyone in and they wanted to take us in too, but when i spoke they knew i wasn't from there lol, my English isn't ever good, since it was my 4th lang. i learned. Then the next day we ran into Father Gruppy, don't know the spelling.. and they were marching the streets yelling E-I E-I E-I O, Father Gruppy has got to go, then tear gas was all over.. Wow and i was right in the middle of it.. Then to top all that off, they have a curfew, and people were shooting people in the streets.. What a time...

My fav pants were red white and blue flag pants lol..
powder blue eye shadow, and fake lashes lol and headbands,,
And does anyone remember the fuzzy wuzzy soap?
it was a bear that grew hair lol

so to go down this lane again is so much fun...

(CHORUS)
And it's one, two, three, what are we fighting for
don't ask me I don't give a damn, next stop is Viet Nam
And it's five, six, seven, open up the pearly gates
ain't no time to wonder why, whoopee we're all gonna die


----------



## Itort (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm an old Deadhead. Touch of gray in the beard, none on the head. 59 last July.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 27, 2008)

I had forgotten all about the fuzzy wuzzy bear.


----------



## pebbles mom (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey all ... I am liking this site more and more with the all the over 40's! I am heading to 42 ... 

A sit in at the Lake front .. that does not surprise me at all


----------



## tasena (Aug 27, 2008)

Well if the info on emys emys is to be believed you are at your prime, and I for one am glad you are here.




emysemys said:


> I don't know if I'm the old lady of the group or not. This past July 7th I turned 70 years young! Whenever I look in the mirror (not something I care to do too often) I wonder, "Who is that old person staring back at me?"
> 
> Yvonne


----------



## Granolagal (Aug 27, 2008)

hee hee Yvonne..we share a birthday!!!..however, I will not be 70 for 36 more years...Congratulations!! And though I may not be an 'original hippie' I visited Mr.Garcia my fair share of times . You guys are the best!!!! Cheers, Carley


----------



## Laura (Aug 27, 2008)

Fuzzy Soap! HA I DO remember that! Probably some sort of toxic mold!


----------



## Laura (Aug 27, 2008)

http://www.feelingretro.com/toys/Misc-Toys/fuzzy-wuzzy-soap.php

I dont remember the toy inside....


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 28, 2008)

I remember using fuzzy Wuzzy and I too never got a toy. Maybe some had them and some didn't? I just searched on E-bay and found a snowman from the Fuzzy Wuzzy line that grows what they say looks like snow ! But Mr. Bubble was one of my favorites. after a nice long Mr bubble soak it was penny candy time on Saturday evening. some very fond memories.


----------



## Itort (Aug 28, 2008)

How about the frogman and submarine in cereal ? The ones you put baking soda in and they would rise up and down. Also remember the plastic dinosaurs in cereal, I collected them all (even then was into herps) and had dino wars.


----------



## stells (Aug 28, 2008)

I feel so young now after reading this thread


----------



## Itort (Aug 28, 2008)

We experienced ones pity the culturally deprived inexperienced.


----------



## stells (Aug 28, 2008)

lol lol believe me i have had experience


----------

